# S&w 460 xvr



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Sometimes a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Went to the range today to play with the new toy. Still below 0 but what the heck. Started with the 9 mm to work up to the big one. Pushing holes through targets. The first thing I noticed with the big one was that it cut holes in the paper and you could see the holes from far away. The recoil was ok and the noise not too bad although I had a toque and muffs on. I used some of the Hornady 200 grn and they were good. I had reloaded some 200 grn plated Berry bullets and was worried because I found out after the fact that Berry only guarantees their plated bullets to about 1250 fps. No shrapnel anywhere so I guess they are ok. Not hot loads but close to 2000 fps. I tried some 230 and 240 grn with various amounts of Winchester 296 powder and everything was ok. It was very enjoyable to shoot and accurate even with me shooting it. I did notice bullet creep though. I crimped them almost to the max of the crimp die and after the third shot I noticed there had been movement. Probably about a 32nd of an inch. Good thing it only holds 5 rounds. I will tighten up the crimp die a little more and see what happens.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

You're the Man!


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Argon,
That is 1 sexy hand cannon. I've got a Buddy down here who has the same gun. I'm waiting for the opportunity to shoot it when we can both hit the range at the same time. I'm guessing he'll be giving me a call once/if the weather ever breaks down here.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I also found that the 460 & 500 bullets need a heavy roll crimp. Also, I spoke to the owner of Berry's bullets about safe velocities in the 350-gr. 500 S&W bullets. He said the plating is thicker & they can be loaded up to around 1400 fps. Well, on one round, part of the plating came of & embedded itself in my arm about 1/8".
Also, the permanent comps are much better. If that comp is tightened with a screw, check for tightness after each 5 rounds. Mine was found 100 yds downrange.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Cool! You the Man..Man!
I got to shoot a 460 and I like it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I am slowly working my way up. I have over 200 rounds through the 460 and can't complain about anything. I am using 40 grains of 296 for the 200 grn projectiles and 38 grains for the 240 grn projectiles. I have the bullet creep stopped. You just have to set the FCD past maximum and stand on the lever and you get a really good crimp. Getting a nice group from 20 yds, a bit high and right so now a little sight adjustment is in order. I do plan on getting some hot loads in before long - hope my nerve holds. Lots of sun and warmer temps now that spring is coming.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

There is a video on you tube of " The Man" jerry miculek" shooting a red cabbage with a 460 . I have thought about getting one ever since. I really like the performance center one like yours with the rail. I have a friend who bought one . it was not the performance center one but it is still nice. I haven't had a chance to shoot it but I will soon. Nice revolver, Love it.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Cool video....I don't like purple cabbage or Hominy!
I hope to read yer range report!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

